

Vitamin D and Sleep Quality - 20Signals
http://lab.hemavu.com/2014/07/31/vitamin-d-and-sleep-quality/#more-145

======
DiabloD3
I can verify this with my own n=1 experiment. I take 5000IU daily, and it has
improved both my daytime energy and my sleep cycle.

------
jbb555
I don't take any at all and I sleep perfectly well when I want to. Does that
count as data?

